# Urgent info needed



## aoril (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello, 
Experience requirement for 489 rda fsc for 261313 is 2 Yr. Does it need to be in recent 5 years or ongoing?
Please confirm since its not mentioned their portal. 
Thanks


----------

